# Cardiac Pacemaker Removal



## KellyLR (Jul 7, 2010)

I've always avoided pacemakers but now I have to do some until my co-worker gets back.  What I would like to know is this:  Why do I need a V code to go along with removal of a permanent pacemaker.  The documentation in the report states the lady doesn't need it anymore.  I was looking at some prior coding that was done that seemed similar and the V code kept presenting itself to be added along with 33233-33238. Why?
Thanks for any help, I'll be here all night!


----------



## twizzle (Jul 7, 2010)

*Cardiac pacemaker removal*

There isn't really a code for removal because the patient doesn't need it anymore. The V53.31 code covers a multitude of scenarios including fitting,adjustment( interrogation and reprogramming), end of battery life etc. I guess it would cover removal because the device is no longer needed...I've never encountered that Dx before, but I don't think there is anything else you can use. It's not like the patient has bacterial endocarditis and needs to have any hardware removed ( which I encountered recently) 
It will get paid with V53.31


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 7, 2010)

*Yes that too!*

Thanks so much for responding.  The V code is what my coworker uses but I didn't think it made sense and I was determined not to call her while she is enjoying her time off.  I looked through several past claims and that is what she had. Just doesn't make sense to me but I'll follow suit.  I'm going to add it into the Encoder.  It's funny you mentioned bacterial endocarditis.  I just coded that also.

Best regards and thanks again


----------

